# Lateral Transfer Info



## bosoxmanny (Sep 29, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone ACTUALLY knows the rules regarding lateral transfers from one state to another in MA? I left Mass a few years ago to take a P.O. position in a different state. The full time academy that I went to is the exact same length as the MA full time academy and is also one of only four academies in the country to be nationally accredited. 
While the work is busy and the money is good where I am right now it's not a great place to raise kids, not to mention housing prices are absolutley insane so I'm always leaving my options of coming back to good old Taxachusetts in a few years open. 
I have seen some websites saying that civil service rules do allow the transfer of a full time sworn officer so long as they are on the current civil service list. I have also heard rumors that there are a number of towns who actually look for sworn personnel so long as the academy that they attended is approved by the MCJTC. 
Any people who have the actual answer to this it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and stay safe


----------

